# *Half-Life 2 MAC*



## Jeffx342 (Jun 6, 2003)

Please help and support sign the Half-Life 2 for Mac Petition if you're interested in getting the game on the Mac! Or even if you don't care for games, to help out those of us who want it.


http://www.petitiononline.com/hl2mac/petition.html


----------



## Arden (Jun 6, 2003)

I'm already on there.

Give it up, it's not going to happen.

Okay, I'm actually on the other one, the one with lots of signatures.  But it doesn't matter because it's not going to happen.  At this point no one cares anymore.


----------



## Androo (Jun 6, 2003)

yes 31 so far! yay i was the 31st!!!!


----------



## Drizzt (Jun 7, 2003)

I think y'all need to go looking at IMG and Macgamer a little more.


----------



## Jeffx342 (Jun 8, 2003)

so what if it takes up 3 minutes of your time it doesn't hurt to try...


----------



## bootleg (Jun 9, 2003)

My comment:
Be more like id! Take a lesson from Carmack!


----------



## Trip (Jun 12, 2003)

In my opinion: Half-life isn't worth it. It's such a crappy game.


----------



## i am yujin (Jun 13, 2003)

Everyone is entitled to their own opinion.


----------



## habilis (Jun 24, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Trip _
> *In my opinion: Half-life isn't worth it. It's such a crappy game. *



Half-Life has one over 50 Game of the Year awards. And what about Counter-Strike? In my wastoid opinion that was one of the top 20 games I've ever played, and counter strike is one of the top 10. 

Half Life 2: HAVE YOU SEEN THE VIDEO'S OF THIS GAME???? OMFG Absolutely revolutionary graphics and the smoothest game engine ever. watch this video http://www.gamespot.com/live/choose...h=e32k3-halflife2_pce32003_8dn.asx&pid=914642 or this one: http://www.gamespot.com/live/choose...h=e32k3-halflife2_pce32003_5dn.asx&pid=914642
Those are REAL TIME graphics and gameplay!!! 

Finally, games are like a real movie!


----------



## bootleg (Jun 25, 2003)

Yeah, Half-Life may be a crappy game...
But with Half-Life comes Counter-Strike (the biggest online FPS)...
Don't you think it would be a good idea to get some of those players on a Mac?


----------



## habilis (Jun 25, 2003)

At least we have MoH:AA and Spearhead to tide us over for a while and quench your thirst for Multiplayer action. Look up the City Knights mod for MoH. It's to MoH what  Counter-Strike is to Half-Life. All modern weapons and environments.


----------



## Nizzarr (Jun 30, 2003)

635th - GoodLuck.


----------



## Nizzarr (Jun 30, 2003)

The video makes me miss CS so much.


----------



## i am yujin (Jul 1, 2003)

> _Originally posted by bootleg _
> *Yeah, Half-Life may be a crappy game...
> But with Half-Life comes Counter-Strike (the biggest online FPS)...
> Don't you think it would be a good idea to get some of those players on a Mac? *


It's the biggest online game..
yeah but MoH isn't the same as Counter-strike.  I mean CS isn't too realistic but its just right.


----------



## medieval (Jul 1, 2003)

This game is the Mutz Nutz and the sooner its on
the Mac the better. Too bad too many people hack
the MP levels however SP is mega class.


----------



## bootleg (Jul 1, 2003)

Anyone know if they are developing for OSX?


----------

